# Networking Tivo Newbie



## goofeyfoot (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello:

I just for the first time installed a Turbo Net card. I also did the "Nic install" routine and everything seems like it went fine.

Now for the stupid question. Now that I have networked this thing, how can I learn about other things I can now do? I don't know anything about bash, telnet, or any of that stuff. I have heard of these terms by prowling around in forums but am not too sure what it is all about or how do do any of it. So I was wondering whether there is an understandable guide that shows what is possible, how to do it, and how to avoid breaking everything in the process.

I know this is a set of basic questions, but you gotta start somewhere.

Thanks in advance.

Michael


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

JWThiers found a really good page about bash commands if you like i'll post a link 
http://www.ss64.com/bash/ 
i'm not a pro at it yet but, this should help others with this


----------



## goofeyfoot (Nov 17, 2005)

Found a good resource for newbie hackers with Series 1. Steve Jenkins has a good tutorial. If you Google it you will find it. Don't have the address handy.

This is probably the only well written, organized, nuts and bolts explanation I have seen.

So far so good. Now to go break something else!

Michael


----------



## goofeyfoot (Nov 17, 2005)

OK, so I used Jenkins tutorial and everything came out fine. Only I made an extra directory with a bunch of junk in it and it is sitting in my Tivo folder.

Am trying to figure out how to delete this file which is now redundant, since I have corrected everything and located all the folders where they go.

The FTP client, FileZilla, won't let me delete the useless folder. So the question is, how do I delete the bum folder and all the bum files within it?

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

are you sure the root partition isn't set readonly? (that's the default on boot)


----------



## goofeyfoot (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes the partitions were initially created automatically somehow. 

But, in Jenkins guide he provides you with three or four applications. Things like extra binaries, Tivo Web and a couple others.

These optional items were to be assigned to folders according to Jenkin's instructions. Because I didn't know too much about handling directory structure in the Tivo, I stuck things in places where they didn't belong. When I got done, I realized my mistake, went back, and did it by the Jenkins instructions.

So what I am trying to delete are the Jenkins files that I no longer need. I just have to delete the files and directories and everything should work out fine.

In short, I'm not trashing any of the core stuff that came with the hack. I am just getting rid of extra Jenkins files that are now littering the partition.

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

yes, but unless you put code in to specifically remount the drive r/w on boot or did so manually, if those folders aren't under /var, then you need to "remount -o remount, rw /" before any changes can be made to the directories or files on the tivo (including via ftp)


----------



## goofeyfoot (Nov 17, 2005)

Here is what I did.

Lets say that in the "/" directory I have a non -functional "hack" file. I also have a functional hack file at "/var/hack".

The reason I have a non-functional hack is that when I was initially setting up my hacks I was working in the wrong directory. So I later made the functional directory. I also modified my path statements etc to refer to the correct hack directory.

Now I want to delete the superfluous "/hack". Just a matter of housekeeping.

I went to the "/" directory and made it read-write. 

I went to the FTP client (FileZilla) and tried to delete "/hack." It said some of the files could not be deleted.

So that is where I am stuck. 

As you can tell I don't know anything about Linnux or whatever language the Tivo speaks. I do have a list of the bash commands and a brief description of what the correct syntax is.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

goofeyfoot said:


> Here is what I did.
> 
> Lets say that in the "/" directory I have a non -functional "hack" file. I also have a functional hack file at "/var/hack".
> 
> ...


Try here


----------



## goofeyfoot (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the link.

Looks like it is "rm" that deletes a folder, but the instructions are pretty sophisticated, at least for me. Here's what they look like.

Michael

rm

Remove files (delete/unlink)

SYNTAX
rm [options]... file...

OPTIONS
-d, --directory unlink directory, even if non-empty (super-user only)

-f, --force ignore nonexistent files, never prompt

-i, --interactive prompt before any removal

-r, -R, --recursive remove the contents of directories recursively

-v, --verbose explain what is being done

--help display this help and exit

--version output version information and exitTo remove a file you must have write permission on the file and the folder where it is stored.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

you could just telnet in mount the disk in read/write use your ftp client to delete the directory the remount read only.


----------



## goofeyfoot (Nov 17, 2005)

Look three posts up. Already tried that.

Michael


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Nowhere in any of your posts does it say that you are remounting the partion as read/write instead of read-only. That is what everyone is suggesting to you. Since the hack directory you want to delete is in the root directory instead of /var, you can't delete it until you remount as read/write. BTUx9 told you the command in his second post.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I didn't see before you were read write.

are we trying to remove a file or a directory?

If it is a file is called foo, you would cd to the directory that the file is in and type


```
rm foo
```
if that doesn't work try


```
rm -v foo
```
I'm not sure if the verbose option will give any more insight but it couldn't hurt

if foo is a directory or folder then you would


```
rmdir foo
```


----------



## goofeyfoot (Nov 17, 2005)

Great, thanks. I had the list of commands but I didn't dare try any unless I knew the syntax and your examples provide that. Will now give it a shot.

Thank you.

Michael


----------

